# Name needed too...



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I just cant wrap my head around Libby. Or Callie. Both variations of Caliber hubby and I were considering for chi girl to come. If you want to see pictures of how the 2 girls left in the litter I am hoping to pick out of are coming along, shoot me a PM  I figure now that they are getting bigger but aren't my photos I shouldn't just slap them all over the net 

Her reg'd name will still be (Kennel Name) Itty Bitty Bang Bang,

But I think we are going to name her whatever we want. Hubby still wants a gun name but the only ones I SORT of like are...


Prestige
Tikka
Kimber


NON-gun names I like for call names are...

Bonkers (how fun would it be to say to her in the ring..."Let's go, Bonkers!"
Leah
Brynlee
Calypso
Emmy
Ashley
Ember
Toby
Dakota
Madison/Maddie


I probably am being preemptive but I am gonna get a girl in the next 6 months no matter what anyway and she WILL need a name!  Soooo...thats all I have so far haha.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

What about Remington and call her Remmy?

Love the name Brynlee we have a client who has a golden retriever with that name and I love It  She also has my goldens namesake Shellie


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> What about Remington and call her Remmy?
> 
> Love the name Brynlee we have a client who has a golden retriever with that name and I love It  She also has my goldens namesake Shellie


Hubby reserved Remington and Winchester for his "big" dogs when he gets them...pahhhhh!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

hmm well I say you've exhausted the good gun names so my vote is for Emmy!  Easy to say and oh so feminine!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL @ Remington, that is my cousins name!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Maddison is my fav, though I like Emmy/Emma etc. 

I agree with Cheryl, gun names have been exhausted!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Or... Starr, after Belle Starr the female outlaw. Then you will be calling her what she is in the ring... a Starr


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Hmm this is fun, going to think about it!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> Or... Starr, after Belle Starr the female outlaw. Then you will be calling her what she is in the ring... a Starr


I do like Starr...and Belle! Lol...both are really girl and what I am going for, definitely...but I wonder if both are too generic...

Oakley, Trigger, Laurel, Bryco and Starr

or 

Oakley, Trigger, Laurel, Bryco and Belle.

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Starr starr Starr!!!!!!!!!!!!   
I love it! I don't know one single dog named starr. But alot named belle. Just a thought!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tikka  

You know which got my vote and my families coz I told them and bonkers got thumbs up!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I love Tikka!

We call Izzy Tikka as her nickname. I love it x


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

cherper said:


> Or... Starr, after Belle Starr the female outlaw. Then you will be calling her what she is in the ring... a Starr


Oh, I like Belle Star! I had a blue Chihuahua named Remington Steel My Heart.

Jeanette


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Bonkers is a fun name, hahahaha! I like Callie and Libby as well. 
I know you're asking for opinions soooo....belle/bella is used way too much. Starr is OK, but it doesn't seem to "go" with the names of your dogs you have now, if that makes sense.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> Bonkers is a fun name, hahahaha! I like Callie and Libby as well.
> I know you're asking for opinions soooo....belle/bella is used way too much. Starr is OK, but it doesn't seem to "go" with the names of your dogs you have now, if that makes sense.



No, it doesn't really go, but I don't particularly care I guess...I think the problem is we have all 2 syllable names and Starr or Belle are only 1...

What about Starrbelle? It's sliiiiiiiiiiiiiightly cheesy... LOL but these ARE chihuahuas we are naming. 

HOPEFULLY this is her...(black SOW)
lol decided I couldn't resist posting the picture, I don't think the breeder will care...

















ORrrrr...this may be her: cream/fawn, possibly solid?

















they are soooo fat LOL.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Scarlet might work too...ahhhh I don't know. She isn't even for sure one of those puppies but she's coming soon, I can feel it!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

OMG they're so cute and fat!! And Scarlet is a good name as well!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I hate coming up with names. I don't like Bryco's name b'c even though I love that it's unique...NO ONE knows what I am saying when they ask his name lol. He gets called everything from Bracko to Draco to Boycott. Yeahhhh.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

OMGoodness the puppies are beautiful.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I want both lol. Mostly just the b & w though, hoping the breeder doesn't want her b'c of the spots :0D


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I love love love love that marked girl. Ahhh she is to die for!!! :love1:
I wouldn't worry about making the name "go" with other names. Just pick one you like. We are not "gun" people, So I don't associate your names with guns. To me Oakley is sunglasses and well i wouldn't know bryco was a gun brand.
We will keep thinking of names for you, hopefully one will work for ya. I do like belle starr though.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd only call a dog scarlet If it was red

I live the black and White fat pup I might want one of her and brycos babies you know  

Their stops are so prominent so young they're gonna be stunning!! I'll cry if u don't get her!!

Call her parti coz shes parti coloured and su hey let's have a partaaay and then she can so her thing ahahahaha I like tikka


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol Parti...

I need a really GOOD name...and I can't come up w/ anything 

this is the white/fawn? girl from the side...









She will have more of a pixie muzzle I think than the b & w girl.

The boy is super nice too, he already has really good pigment coming in too and will have a white blaze stripe down his forehead and cream/fawn patches over both eyes.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I'd only call a dog scarlet If it was red
> 
> I live the black and White fat pup I might want one of her and brycos babies you know
> 
> ...


Lol they don't have the right lines to breed to each other  So I will hafta use a stud...booo oh well.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> I love love love love that marked girl. Ahhh she is to die for!!! :love1:
> I wouldn't worry about making the name "go" with other names. Just pick one you like. We are not "gun" people, So I don't associate your names with guns. To me Oakley is sunglasses and well i wouldn't know bryco was a gun brand.
> We will keep thinking of names for you, hopefully one will work for ya. I do like belle starr though.


What would you name another puppy if you got one?  tell me so I can steal the name  JK.

I just can't think of ANYTHING.

I've always wanted a chi named Leah, Leah was the first chi I ever met. She was an absolute doll baby, so you know the name gives me warm fuzzies.

The puppy's moms name is Kahli...I really like that. And she has another puppy named Della that I ADORE...why can't I come up w/ names like that!?


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

cherper said:


> I wouldn't worry about making the name "go" with other names. Just pick one you like. We are not "gun" people, So I don't associate your names with guns. To me Oakley is sunglasses and well i wouldn't know bryco was a gun brand.


That was my first thought as well with Oakley's name! I thought they named her that because of the sunglasses, which was unique to me but it is even more unique because of a gun. 

I love unique/different names :love2: Or names because of someone important or special, like my girls.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I really like the black and White parti not a fan of the fawn White girl but she may develop better as she gets older I want the parti girl


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> That was my first thought as well with Oakley's name! I thought they named her that because of the sunglasses, which was unique to me but it is even more unique because of a gun.
> 
> I love unique/different names :love2: Or names because of someone important or special, like my girls.


I thought about using a "special" name, like an old family one. 

But those are...hahaha...
Jean
Agnes
Robert
Perry
Lee
Edmund

So most are boy names. And I'm deffo not naming it Agnes! I like Perry but I think that's more of a boy's name too.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I really like the black and White parti not a fan of the fawn White girl but she may develop better as she gets older I want the parti girl


I like her, but b'c she won't / isn't actually white/ will turn fawn or cream with some spots maybe,...the light colored ones always take longer I think. I think both are nice but yeah, I LOVE the one w/ the black masking.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> What would you name another puppy if you got one?  tell me so I can steal the name  JK.
> 
> I just can't think of ANYTHING.
> 
> ...


well, probably Willow. I love that name  I also love Fern. I had a great great aunt named fern and of course Fern on here is beautiful. 
I was so torn when naming leila , I also liked Esme and Jade. So i went with Leila Jade. Dog's need a middle name y'know. Esme is pretty and i'm a twilight fan sooo....


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh yeah, another name that i've had tucked in my brain is Flirt. I met a breeder of whippets and she had one named that and i always thought it was so cute.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG how cute!!! That's my prob right now I have a name I like but it's 3 syl and Shayley & Kizzie are only 2 but oh well I'll have to change my habbit I like the name we picked! lol


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

i really love tthe black and white one, you need to get her and i LOVE the name Starr


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Out of the two girls so far the Black SOW is very nice, but if only bred to Bryco then you will only get Sow's. the cream/fawn looks all white unless will darken as she gets older or flash is making her look that way I also heard a pup that sleeps on her back mostly will have a great personality =) 

Names: Lola(my fav)
Starlette
Bree
Brandi
Lacey
Lilly


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Starr is a fabulous name!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> Out of the two girls so far the Black SOW is very nice, but if only bred to Bryco then you will only get Sow's. the cream/fawn looks all white unless will darken as she gets older or flash is making her look that way I also heard a pup that sleeps on her back mostly will have a great personality =)
> 
> Names: Lola(my fav)
> Starlette
> ...


I don't think I'm gonna breed Bryco to her. They don't have the right lines and I'm not sure I will breed B even if I finish him.

Lacey is kinda a cool name! Hmmm...adding that to the list of "maybe's".


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Breeder, btw, say she will turn the chocolate red color! It looks soooooooo black to me...I totally don't get it. Either way the mom's color is gorgeous and I would be fine w/ either color.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Breeder, btw, say she will turn the chocolate red color! It looks soooooooo black to me...I totally don't get it. Either way the mom's color is gorgeous and I would be fine w/ either color.


Wow really?? That surprises me.  Looks so black to me too.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

When we eval them at 8 weeks I will know if I will be getting one or not, but...I probably won't get her until around 14 weeks though, only b'c breeder doesn't let them go until 10-12 weeks minimum, and the Denver show, which is where the breeder is near, is around when she's 14 weeks...so...we'll probably just get her then.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I dig the names Scarlet and Bonkers, though I'm going to go against the consensus and admit I'm not a huge fan of the name 'Starr'. The dogs named 'Starr' that I've known have mostly had really poor temperaments, so I'm sure that influences my opinion. Also, Starr is just one of those names that, while pretty, doesn't carry much personality to me.

If you want to go with the gun themes, how about 'Bullet'?  Or you could call her 'Annie' since you already have an Oakley. Or, if you get the little masked girl, you could name her Elena, who was the wife of Zorro (though he was more of a sword man). Or there's 'Tulip' from the comic Preacher by Garth Ennis. A very twisted, violent comic, and Tulip was one tough, beautiful, gun-toting lady. 

I've always wanted to name a little dog "Small Change" after the gangster from the Tom Waits' song, but that's a bit more of a boy's name, really. I considered trying to call Lyra that, but it just didn't suit.

Also always loved the name Moxie. Dunno why. Just do.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Smith said:


> I dig the names Scarlet and Bonkers, though I'm going to go against the consensus and admit I'm not a huge fan of the name 'Starr'. The dogs named 'Starr' that I've known have mostly had really poor temperaments, so I'm sure that influences my opinion. Also, Starr is just one of those names that, while pretty, doesn't carry much personality to me.
> 
> If you want to go with the gun themes, how about 'Bullet'?  Or you could call her 'Annie' since you already have an Oakley. Or, if you get the little masked girl, you could name her Elena, who was the wife of Zorro (though he was more of a sword man). Or there's 'Tulip' from the comic Preacher by Garth Ennis. A very twisted, violent comic, and Tulip was one tough, beautiful, gun-toting lady.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...Tulip is going on the list too! Not sure but I think I like it!

I agree Starr doesn't have a TON of personality behind it...just sounds pretty.

We thought about Annie but we think people will think of the little red headed orphan rather than the gun lady.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Hmmm...Tulip is going on the list too! Not sure but I think I like it!
> 
> I agree Starr doesn't have a TON of personality behind it...just sounds pretty.
> 
> We thought about Annie but we think people will think of the little red headed orphan rather than the gun lady.


Tulip is cute. I ditto what you said about annie. And you don't have to have a meaning behind the name. You just have to like it and feel it fits your dog. I had leila several days before i named her. lol


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

What about Magnum ....Maggie or mag for short, or Ruger/Rugar I think that would be a cute girl name Also, Kimber after the Kimber pistol.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh my word Kristi, the little black and white is adorable...I love all of them though. I bet you just can't wait, to see if she is show quality.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmmmm....maybe Brielle? *bree-elle* pronunciation?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Brielle is super cute! I like it a lot!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Chiclet
pixie
moxie
pippa
piper
Luna
clover
darla
minnie


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I like Kimber and Brynlee


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

So most are boy names. And I'm deffo not naming it Agnes! I like Perry but I think that's more of a boy's name too.[/QUOTE]

I like Perry also...you could modify it, like Perianne.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Oooh Brielle is super great!!! I likey that one a lot!


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

I love Kimber! But I guess it kinda sounds like Cinder so that makes sense...haha. I just got a chinese crested puppy and named her Zumi. =P We considered Ember, Flicker, Pixel, Kindle, Stormy, Tempe, and Nixie! I love them all, but Zumi won..haha.


----------

